# Around mouth is ALWAYS dirty!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Im pretty sure you cant cut/trim the hair around the mouth because of the wiskers, right?! I dont know what to do w/ Ponyos hairy mouth. It is ALWAYS dirty from eating or drinking! Is it ok to wash it a few times a day, or should I just leave it? Anyone know any good tricks?!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I wash my Twinkle's a few times a day if I can......she is my piggy baby. sometimes i dust her with corn starch to get the wetness dry fast.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I just wipe with a wet, warm cloth when needed. Personally I wouldn't cut Bisou's facial hair. Also she drinks from a (larger) bottle (no, not one of those hamster bottles)..and that keeps her beard dry too.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah drinks from a bottle, so that isn't a problem. She eats canned food and that is what makes the mess! She tends to stick her whole face in the bowl. So I have to wash it warm water several times per day. So I am hoping to covert her to 100% dry kibble.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Where can I get a larger water bottle???


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought Ponyo a hampster style water bottle for her kennel. She got a nice hair cut yesterday, so hopefully it wont be much of a problem anymore! =)


----------

